
Phava, a new PHP style framework invented by a bank - lexybunq
https://medium.com/bunq-developers-corner/what-are-the-benefits-of-phava-and-why-do-we-use-it-for-bunq-cd392d852b57
======
seizeheures
I find it a shame to talk about something you're actively using in your
company, which is apparently mature enough to be used in production
environments and not show a single snippet of code as an example. For what
it's worth you could say you reinvented programming altogether and that it
makes things amazing for your company, but without examples or source code it
feels sort of useless to announce as if it were such a big thing

~~~
sli
This article reads as satire to me because of that, among a few other things.

~~~
tmm84
I felt that too. Especially the "typety type" part.

